# Do i need quality white homing pigeons to start a release business>>



## islandercruz (Jul 26, 2010)

Im trying to start my own pigeon/doves release, do i really need quality white homing birds???? and is there anyone in the san fernando valley california that sells white homing pigeons???

thank for any info you guys caN PROVIDE...


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, that's like asking "I'm trying to start a restaurant, do I really need quality food?"


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

You don't need racing homers from racing stock, just any white racing homer will do. You tend to lose some sometimes, because the stock out there is not very good. That said, Petter Mortvedt sells white birds from racing stock and lives in SoCal.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Well, that's like asking "I'm trying to start a restaurant, do I really need quality food?"


They're not planning on eating the birds.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I would just use ferals...and, put tiny White 'Tiaras' on them...making sure they get some of the non-frosting parts of the Wedding Cake before heading back home.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

FOYS have white racing pigeon for sale and also offer the book "the color of money" its about the white dove release business. You can have any type of birds you want to use, I know of one that uses white rollers or tumbler, the main thing is how far is your radius when releasing the birds, are you going more than 50 miles then you will need good strain of white racing homers that can home that far, don't have to be fast just able to home in certain distance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The white homers sold for release are not as good flying distance as race birds, but fine if your going to go no farther than 50 miles. so It is most important to buy healthy birds from someone who takes care of them well and they are banded, that is the most important thing, because they all can home, they just need to be healthy and in good shape from training and letting out to fly regularly, good feed and fresh water everyday, and they should do fine for you.


----------



## islandercruz (Jul 26, 2010)

Guys thank you very much for all the helpfull informations,


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

I keep hearing people PUT DOWN White Homing Pigeons about not being able to fly the distance that Racing Homers can. I have a White Dove Release Business and also race my white birds. I fly them from 1 mile to 150 miles for Wedding and Funerals with NO PROBLEM. I use a G2 Clock and their average speed (as a group) is around 1200 YPM. I did two weddings last week over 100 miles away and DID NOT LOSE any of the birds. MAYBE I have better birds than most but QUITE putting DOWN the WHITE HOMERS.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

benjajudy01 said:


> I keep hearing people PUT DOWN White Homing Pigeons about not being able to fly the distance that Racing Homers can. I have a White Dove Release Business and also race my white birds. I fly them from 1 mile to 150 miles for Wedding and Funerals with NO PROBLEM. I use a G2 Clock and their average speed (as a group) is around 1200 YPM. I did two weddings last week over 100 miles away and DID NOT LOSE any of the birds. MAYBE I have better birds than most but QUITE putting DOWN the WHITE HOMERS.


It is not putting them down, just being realisitc with what alot of people are selling to make a buck now days...when you breed for color only, the other traits can get on the back burner.. nothing wrong with 50 mile white homers.. they all do not need to be "super birds",(Im not a racer) even the colored ones. so where did you get your white foundation birds?


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

islandercruz said:


> Im trying to start my own pigeon/doves release, do i really need quality white homing birds???? and is there anyone in the san fernando valley california that sells white homing pigeons???
> 
> thank for any info you guys caN PROVIDE...


A few notes for you. Check your local muni code rules. Different areas of the San Fernando Valley have different rules regarding how many birds you can own, etc. For example, Burbank only allows you to have 25 birds. 

Most areas of the Valley require you to pay for a permit to fly the birds. It's $225 a year. It's a MUST HAVE if you are starting a release business. If you don't have the permit there are heavy fines for flying the birds. 

In my opinion, you will need good quallity birds. They will need the same vigorous training that racing birds receive unless you want to lose birds. 

Just a few things I found out when investigating releases in the San Fernando Valley!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Of course you need quality birds! They need to be healthy and able to fly the distances you intend to go for your releases. Get your birds from people who know what they're doing, and already have a business going or at least fly their birds the distance. Homers come in a variety of different capabilities. Some are racing material, others are not. Some can go hundreds of miles (and may or may not make it back the same day ) and others will get lost at 5. It just depends on how they've been bred. A lot of places are more of feather merchants than fliers, who just breed birds and sell them, without actually testing their ability.



Just trying to prevent more lost birds from ending up in Mickacoo.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

ptras said:


> They're not planning on eating the birds.


That's not what I meant. At all. I was trying to say that you have to have quality if you want to start any kind of business.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> That's not what I meant. At all. I was trying to say that you have to have quality if you want to start any kind of business.


My mistake, I thought that you were equating the quality of a consumable such as food, to the quality of the birds.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

ptras said:


> My mistake, I thought that you were equating the quality of a consumable such as food, to the quality of the birds.


Oh, lol, I see what you mean now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree why get birds with crappy homing skills when you can get quality birds for your releases , do your homework and buy a couple pairs that will get the job done so you dont have to worry about them getting lost off the landing boards  Now if your getting them just to enjoy around the house then it doesnt matter how good they can home and from how far...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Islandercruz--If you do not get Quality birds to start????????????????????
you may as well get some feral birds to learn about relaeses---tossing them and getting them home.
And seveal members on this site have Quality White birds.
What is your location????? It may be a flyer close to you with White birds


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is secret to a white bird release business. The birds that Benja has have flown over 300+ on the day in rain. More than one bird. These birds were purchase from prove white racers not from street merchants. I know as when he got started I told him get the birds from proven flyers. I had a guy call me wanting some white YB ,because he to was in release business just starting out. He lost all but 2 in a release of 21 . This is why so many come and go in the business. I have proven birds in my loft I have paid over 50.00 a pcs for from proven breeders. White birds will fly or there wouldn't be any in races. There are three white bird release business in our club alone. You aren't going to get rich ,but you can pay for the feed and gas bill. that is if you keep your birds health, that's the other secret. The last secret you will have to learn on your own , sorry. IN ending i love to fly and races them whites.


----------



## islandercruz (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi garacari,

Thank you very much for the great info you ve just provided, I will make sure to check my area Northridge california for the licenses and permit, 
by the way are you from the san fernando valley area, Ive been looking around for people in the san fernando valley area that are into pigeons??


----------



## islandercruz (Jul 26, 2010)

hi sky,

im from he san fernando valley area los angeles ca.
I have bought some breeders white Delbars
I bought 3 pairs for $550 i dont know if thats a good deal or not
and thank you for your reply


----------



## islandercruz (Jul 26, 2010)

*New at this pigeon talk*

I bougth few young white janssen cross breed with delbar, as i was toldwhat they are... and so far i have been training them i have them for about two months now and so far i have im at 15 miles of realesing them and not one lost a bird.. I bought 3 pairs breeders of delbar for $550.00 dont know if thats a good deal or not


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I had some White Delbar racers..Maybe not the fastest --but very hard to loose.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

islandercruz said:


> Hi garacari,
> 
> Thank you very much for the great info you ve just provided, I will make sure to check my area Northridge california for the licenses and permit,
> by the way are you from the san fernando valley area, Ive been looking around for people in the san fernando valley area that are into pigeons??


I live in Van Nuys. I just learned (from the checkout guy at Trader Joe's!) that there is another white homer person in Sherman Oaks. 

There area a ton of racers in Sylmar. And Paul from Ace Pigeons (the only place to buy pigeon supplies in Los Angeles...great price and super nice guy) is really, really helpful. He lives in Porter Ranch. You can find his information through the Ace Pigeons Supplies website.


----------



## islandercruz (Jul 26, 2010)

hi garacari,
thanks for the info, I usually go to Henco in North Hollywood but ill go ahead check out Ace pigeons,, and maybe someday you can check out my loft.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

islandercruz said:


> hi garacari,
> thanks for the info, I usually go to Henco in North Hollywood but ill go ahead check out Ace pigeons,, and maybe someday you can check out my loft.


Sounds great! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

islandercruz said:


> Im trying to start my own pigeon/doves release, do i really need quality white homing birds???? and is there anyone in the san fernando valley california that sells white homing pigeons???
> 
> thank for any info you guys caN PROVIDE...


no, u dont, but the better strain the better, iam in MO, otherwise i would sell u some, sions


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

ptras said:


> They're not planning on eating the birds.


unless u are chinese, they do will eat white pigeons, for luck they said, darm sob....


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

benjajudy01 said:


> I keep hearing people PUT DOWN White Homing Pigeons about not being able to fly the distance that Racing Homers can. I have a White Dove Release Business and also race my white birds. I fly them from 1 mile to 150 miles for Wedding and Funerals with NO PROBLEM. I use a G2 Clock and their average speed (as a group) is around 1200 YPM. I did two weddings last week over 100 miles away and DID NOT LOSE any of the birds. MAYBE I have better birds than most but QUITE putting DOWN the WHITE HOMERS.


Amen to that, i have 45 white homers and i release them 100 miles or more, and i have never loose one, other than to a darm hawk maybe, white homers are as good as any homer


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

islandercruz said:


> I bougth few young white janssen cross breed with delbar, as i was toldwhat they are... and so far i have been training them i have them for about two months now and so far i have im at 15 miles of realesing them and not one lost a bird.. I bought 3 pairs breeders of delbar for $550.00 dont know if thats a good deal or not


if u like ur birds and ur happy with them, yes, is just money.


----------

